# wanted crack of project IGI 1:i am going in



## yandupalli (Apr 25, 2004)

hi friends.
i hava the game project IGI:i am going in on my computer ,
but the problem is that after installing that game i have to play missions one by one.
i can;t plat 5th mission directly and so on.
can any1 help me in this.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

yandupalli,

I'm going to close this thread as it's asking for a crack, which would be against the forum rules.

If I've misunderstood the question and you feel it shouldn't have been closed, kindly PM or e-mail me with an explanation.

Thank you for understanding.


----------

